# Lehigh Defense .312 caliber bullets



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Interesting bullet, .312 caliber Xtreme Defense. 75 grain or 95 grain. Might be a viable self-defense round for recoil sensitive newbies who don't want a rimfire but don't want a .327 Magnum or 38 +P either. Maybe load to 32 H&R Magnum specs for starters. Lehigh sells ammo but not loaded with this bullet. It's DIY. https://www.lehighdefense.com/all/312-xtreme-defense-95gr-bullet


----------

